# Android App Not Working Right



## CravinCraftin (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, when I try using the app on my Galaxy S5 everything is fine until I tap on a topic to read. At that point everything loads except the replies. It's only a blank white page under the topic. Even if, say for example, there's 9 replies nothing shows up.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Closing this thread out. The new forum software is *responsive * meaning it can scale to any sized device - from desktop down to tablet and handheld smartphones making dedicated phone apps unnecessary.


----------

